# Feedback Please



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have my car in Mexico on my FMM and I drive around the country once a year, I was thinking while in Chetumal this February I would like to take the jet boat into Belize for a day or two to visit a couple of the islands...Is there any place like Aduana where I can store my car? I do not want to give up my FMM because of Vehicle Permit and have to go through deposit refund and have to repete the whole process in two days.. 

So I guess my question is can I keep my FMM for the two days I am in Belize


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The moment you step out of Mexico, your FMM becomes invalid and your car cannot be left behind, or it also becomes illegal. There seems to be no legal way around your problem. 
Haven't you been here a long time & should have a visa? If you had a 'no inmigrante' visa, you would be free to leave the country without your car.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

That's what I thought about chicois8 also, that he was an ex-pat. Not that it matters [or is any of my business] but how would he manage to get a car (oh yeah, US plated) and live in Mexico on a tourist visa. Does he drive out of the country once every 180 days and U-turn back in? Which prompts the question: what are the advantages/disadvantages of long term living in Mexico with an FMM?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 180 day limit, as you stated, but there are others, like registering a car, etc.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> That's what I thought about chicois8 also, that he was an ex-pat. Not that it matters [or is any of my business] but how would he manage to get a car (oh yeah, US plated) and live in Mexico on a tourist visa. Does he drive out of the country once every 180 days and U-turn back in? Which prompts the question: what are the advantages/disadvantages of long term living in Mexico with an FMM?



To answer your question I have three homes, 1 in San Mateo CA, 1 in Dolores Hidalgo GTO and 1 in Guayabitos, Nayarit...and I divide my time time to be in Guayabitos (beach) this time of year, 3 months in the USA for tax and spring time,3 months in Dolores for the months where it is hot and humid at the beach, then 3 months back in the states for the usually warm fall weather....

I follow the sun....

I feel at this time it is just easier to get FMM's, I love driving this country and do not want to leave a car here, do not care to fly...I drive a 2011 auto and have over 42,500 miles on it mostly in Mexico, there goes the warranty...LOL

I had heard that in the past one could keep the FMM and for a small fee you could re enter Mexico on the same one, guess I will find out in Chetumal........


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Whatever detail you find out about your going for short period of time, please share with the rest of us. New info is always good


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Caution! Any border agent will take your 'small fee', but if he isn't there when you return, or your car comes up missing, don't whine. What I posted above is the law of the land.


----------

